# Big Bream Black Water River



## paulywog (Apr 25, 2009)

Right before you get to the part of the river were no glass is allowed theres a lot of Lillie pads in about 8ft of water pull this one up with a wiggler, hit hard fought harder! FYI he is still up there, I let him go!! Will post picture when i find it


----------



## paulywog (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice blue gill. Are those some sort of home made stabalizers?


----------



## paulywog (Apr 25, 2009)

Sure are...Made them out of PVC and swimming Noodles...they work great and adds a littlecharacter if you ask me


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

I bet they come in handy after finnishing off the cooler.....


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

You are the man. Love the work you did on your yacht...

KsB


----------

